# Has anyone heard of Gavin Scofield (Osteopath)?



## stencilface (4 January 2012)

As title really.  He has been recommended to me, but I just wondered if anyone on here had used him and what they thought.

A bit of background, my horse is recovering from PSD, and I'm trying to do everything to enhance his recovery and lessen the chances of it happening again.  To do this I understand its important to assess the horses way of going and address weaknesses. Gavin seems to work on posturing, which I think for my horse is pretty important as he tends to tow with his front legs, and not work from behind.  Horse is seeing our chiro next week (last saw him in october).

http://www.gavinscofield.com/


----------



## jules89 (4 January 2012)

he is amazing, I can't explain it, but he is just amazing. My horse reacted to him in a way I've never seen before - he is usually weary of new physios but he stood, listen to G and then dropped his head to the floor and visibly relaxed. My dad was there at the time and he is completely non horsey and was shocked. Money well spent. 

Also had him for my back and it did wonders.


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2012)

You see, my instructor has said this, but I want to know what he actually does!  I do trust my instructor, and at £50 I feel it is worth a shot.

What did you have to to see your horse for?


----------



## followyourdreams (4 January 2012)

Hi! Gavin has looked after my horse for about 4 years now; we had continual lamness issues when I first had him, and the vets couldn't find anything. I was preparing him for Rossdales when my instructor (who has always used him) suggested as a last effort before surgical procedures start, to let gavin have a look and see what he says. Within two weeks of his first visit he was sound, and being ridden again within the month! We now just have maintenance treatments to ensure he is still on the right track, but my horse would like to see him every day - he loves the treatment, same as above, drops his head and relaxes into the treatment. His problem area is his sacroiliac as he does, even now, still occasionally have a hooley around the field with sliding stops!! He may think its fun...... maybe its his way of asking for a visit from Gavin!!

I would recommend him to anyone. Well worth the money, and the wait - which is usually about 6 weeks!


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2012)

Well he visits our area every 3 months, just to visit my instructor to do a clinic - so Its looking like I'd better book in!

What does he do though, does he manipulate them like a physio/chiro would?


----------



## followyourdreams (4 January 2012)

His method is very very gentle; you almost wont be able to see anything, but he certainly is doing a lot - your horse will tell you!

He uses his own technique Equine Postural Training whereby he stimulates the body to return to its natural blueprint, which is correct. They know this natural correct way of going as they were born like it, and Gavin just aids the return to that state, and supports it along the way! 

He doesn't get physical as such with them (stretches, pull, push, rotating etc) but just lets his hands do the talking quietly on the horses back. The only thing I can liken it to is human cranial osteopathy - very very gentle working on pressure points.

I hope this helps!


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2012)

Still sounds a bit out there, but am willing to give it a go, anything to help (in addition to following vets advice etc).

I'm sure my horse will probably lie down and sleep, he's fairly horizontal on a normal day


----------



## Firewell (4 January 2012)

He is AMAZING!! No he doesn't manipulate them, he is not some bog standard chiro or osteo!! He finds one or two places and puts his hands over that area. He appears not do anything but I think he places a very accurate and fairly intense pressure in the right spot to get the horses body to change itself. It's not just a chiro treatment which will work for a few weeks and then relapse, it helps the horse to fundamental change itself. 
It's very hard to explain. He has a gift, there is no other word for it. There is a reason he has such a long waiting list and works with the top performance horses!
He transformed my horse. If it's not a bone issue, Gavin can sort it, and he can help the rest of the body to cope if there is anything serious going on. 
If you are a sensitive rider you will notice such a difference in your horse, I promise. Its subtle but it works and most importantly the treatment works with your horse not against it.


----------



## followyourdreams (4 January 2012)

It does sound strange, but hopefully you wont look back afterwards!

He has treated 5 horses on my yard, and every one of them improved significantly afterwards.

You'll have to let us know how you get on!


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2012)

festivefirewell said:



			If you are a sensitive rider you will notice such a difference in your horse, I promise. Its subtle but it works and most importantly the treatment works with your horse not against it.
		
Click to expand...

  Not sure how sensitive I am tbh!

Right, 3 good opinions, in addition to my instructors - I'll ring him when I go out to site in a few mins - thanks guys, what would I do without HHO!


----------



## Firewell (4 January 2012)

Ha ha! You will notice . Yep let us know how you get on


----------



## YasandCrystal (4 January 2012)

He is brilliant - he won't admit to it but I am 100% sure he uses energy work, not that I care.
He is one of these 'special horsemen' - he has an immense gift!


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2012)

Booked in for a couple of weeks, will let you know how we get on - lady on the phone was very nice too


----------



## kezimac (4 January 2012)

I must admit i was sceptical but two days afterwards when i rode my horse - WOW. I have him to do my horse every 6 months and the only thing i would say is dont feel ripped off - £50 plus travel and he literally spends 5 mins on your horse - puts his hands on gets all technical with what he says( i would write it down) then thats it. All energy healing based type therapy. But it does work. I must recommend him and dont know what he does but WOW at the results!


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2012)

I think my instructor commented that she doesn't even feel like he needs to be physically there to fix the horses, which is I think what made me have second thoughts 

At £50 I was willing to give it a go anyway I think, but its always nice to have more opinions - if it was £100 I want scientific proof


----------



## TarrSteps (4 January 2012)

Just try it. There are more things in heaven and earth. . . 

Considering how expensive and invasive so many of our options are now, it seems worth it to at least examine a relatively inexpensive, non-invasive option people are pleased with.


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Just try it. There are more things in heaven and earth. . . 

Considering how expensive and invasive so many of our options are now, it seems worth it to at least examine a relatively inexpensive, non-invasive option people are pleased with.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, certainly cheaper than all the vets bills, and how I ended up getting him thermal imaged - which for me was not helpful, and was double the price of Gavin  

(Although I will consider if I tell my vet or not, he refers to me as a neurotic owner for having all the magnetic rugs/boots and for using arnica/rustox/ruta grav - I'll give anything a go!)


----------



## TarrSteps (4 January 2012)

My experience has been many vets are more down with it than you might think.  And the ones that aren't won't likely feel differently no matter what, but will just write it off as silliness and pity you.


----------



## Topaz Tiger (4 January 2012)

Hi, another big vote for Gavin. I've used him now for about 10-12 years. He's been fantastic with getting both my horses right, even when the vets were very sceptical they could come right and he now works on my back as well. He even did some distance work on me which I had always been a little unsure over, until a few days later I realised I had just done something pain free that had not been possible for months.


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2012)

Whoa there, distance work - shall I get my crystals out? 

I do really believe those things can work for some people though 

TS - I definitely think my lovely scottish vet pities me


----------



## Topaz Tiger (4 January 2012)

Tinselface said:



			Whoa there, distance work - shall I get my crystals out? 

I do really believe those things can work for some people though 

TS - I definitely think my lovely scottish vet pities me 

Click to expand...

I know I know....... But it seemed to work, so what can I say......? 
Ps don't you be suggesting I'm one of those 'some people' .... there's no crystals in my house


----------



## seabsicuit2 (4 January 2012)

I have used Gavin on and off for years, sometimes there is a phenomanal effect and sometimes it feels like there's no difference at all. The good effects so make it worth trying tho- you just get on the horse after a treatment and it feels like a top rider has installed about 3 months worth of training into your horse as they will feel so much straighter, softer and more balanced.


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2012)

Straighter is something he/we have always struggled with, I assume it is mostly my wonkiness/poor riding causing this, but you never know - it might be a combination of both us being a bit wonky


----------



## Orangehorse (4 January 2012)

Didn't work for my horse - well it did but the effect was only temporary and I found myself trailering half way across the country every 2 months.  Eventually, after every expert in the area had had a go, the original problem was in the neck/chest area, not her back.
(Shock/horror, it was Tex who finally put her right!!!!)

BUT this was several years ago now, and he was highly recomended at the time.  No one can be 100% successful all the time, and there are enough good reports to encourage you.  He was very nice, and the treatment is very gentle.


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2012)

Who is Tex?


----------



## Orangehorse (4 January 2012)

Tex is probably retired by now, a rather controversial "back man" that some people wouldn't go near, although he successfully treated my mare, and lots of other local horses, and on one occasion the rider too!  

(Having treated the pony that was sore after a fall, he turned round to the mother and said I had better treat your daughter now.  Her mother said that having been pale, the daughter's face just returned to normal straight away after he "crunched" her shoulders.  This isn't a friend of a friend, I talked to the mother and daughter who are relatives). 

He was an ex-army farrier who learned from a chiropractor (so no "qualifications").  I think some of what he did was for the benefit of the owners rather than the horse, but many, many people had a lot of success.

He used to go all round the country and appeared in magazines,  but I haven't heard of him lately.


----------



## Caledonia (4 January 2012)

Tex is marmite - you either love him or hate him. He uses rubber hammers on the back and there are people who find this unacceptable. He has done all my horses and taught me a lot about how horses backs move and work. His method also includes points on the horse similar to acupuncture points, it's incredible to see what he does take effect. 

I used to drive him round our area, and watched him do hundreds of horses. He was incredible, and often found something that saved a horse on a 'last resort visit'. I've watched horses change shape in front of my eyes as he worked on them. 

He also has done my back, and is to date the only person that has fixed my neck problems for more than a few days. 

He is still working, and does at least one of the top NH yards in the UK, and a few international (inc olympic horses) event yards.

Can be a nightmare to get hold of, you need to take your horse to where he's working these days, I think. Worth it tho'.


----------



## TopTotty (4 January 2012)

Well, I know people who rave about him but my friend spent a FORTUNE with him and really saw no improvement at all.


----------



## Orangehorse (4 January 2012)

Glad to know Tex is still around.

Jeni - you mean Gavin I suppose.  Yes, that is where I was, I was spending lots for a very temporary improvement, so every time he was anywhere in the area, which might have been in the next county, I was taking my mare to him and I decided that it just wasn't worth it.


----------



## lucy Salmon (4 January 2012)

Hi, I've had Gavin to my horse too, worked a treat.  You might also like to look into Balance saddles, you'd be amazed the differance they make as they help with the horses posture - no point getting a back guy out to reset and straighten them then putting a saddle on that will set them back in the old way. 
Just a thought, hop you have it sorted
x


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2012)

I am already new age enough to have a treeless saddle (although my instructor does rave about the balance saddles, and put me in a balance bit the last time I was there).  I have a treed jumping saddle though 

I am pretty sure my horse does not suffer any detrimental effects from his saddle(s) as my chiro is pretty good and my horses back has improved (muscled and filled out) since getting my treeless.


----------



## TopTotty (4 January 2012)

Orangehorse said:



			Glad to know Tex is still around.

Jeni - you mean Gavin I suppose.  Yes, that is where I was, I was spending lots for a very temporary improvement, so every time he was anywhere in the area, which might have been in the next county, I was taking my mare to him and I decided that it just wasn't worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Orangehorse....this was exactly the problem.  The horse in question has been identified as having problems that can not be fixedby Gavin (by xray) so is now just doing light hacking.  She could have continued to go on and on...and she gave it a good couple of years of seeing him..but you have to call it a day at some point no matter what they tell you. Hope your mare is ok.


----------



## TopTotty (4 January 2012)

Tinselface said:



			I am already new age enough to have a treeless saddle (although my instructor does rave about the balance saddles, and put me in a balance bit the last time I was there).  I have a treed jumping saddle though 

I am pretty sure my horse does not suffer any detrimental effects from his saddle(s) as my chiro is pretty good and my horses back has improved (muscled and filled out) since getting my treeless. 

Click to expand...

I have balance saddles and have had for about six years now.  All my horses go better in them than they did before but just because they work does not mean that everything associated with them (Gavin) does to.  You need to work out which bits you want for your horse and which you don't.  I think with someone like Gavin you need frequent work on your horse and if you can't then the fix is temporary.  Who is your instructor if you don't mind me asking?
)


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2012)

Have pm'd you


----------



## TarrSteps (10 January 2012)

Apologies, I'm just dragging this up again to ask a favour. 

If anyone in the Surrey/Sussex/E Hampshire areas is going to have Gavin in in the near future and would be willing to let me observe, I would very much appreciate it.  PM is probably the best contact, if anyone is feeling generous.

Hey, you don't ask, you never know.


----------



## little_flea (11 January 2012)

I had a 7-year old show jumper who bolted - Rossdales said nothing was wrong with him, my vet said he had serious back pain, as did the physio and Gavin Schofield. Had two or three treatments with Gavin, sadly no result whatsoever, horse was retired in the end. But I do appreciate this was a very difficult, unusual case and I've also heard rave reviews (and the complete opposite) - personally, anyone who has "fixed" that many horses is definitely worth giving a go. Can't expect anyone to be able to "cure" everything and everyone.


----------



## mongy46 (28 December 2014)

I had no end of gait issues with my horse. Neither my vet or Rossdales could find what was wrong with him. I had also had well respected physios,  chiropractors, bowen, mctimmoney,  you name it I had tried it, so Having was the last resort. He was the only one that thought outside the box, knew what was wrong with him straight away,  and also told me it would take at least six months to put right. The transformation in my horse is unbelievable,  the change in strength,  muscle,  suppleness and soundness is staggering. 
If you get the opportunity to have him jump at it.


----------



## YasandCrystal (29 December 2014)

Tinsel face never gave an update to say whether she used Gavin on this old thread. The only problem I see with any of the 'fixers' is that you still need to likely change the horses way of going and get them straight and in balance, else all will likely revert to as before. There is always a cause to these problems and often a cumulative effect of a few things.
Many of the brilliant 'horsemen' do not understand about biomechanics and I would never under estimate the importance of this following any corrective treatment and as a general important aspect of riding your horse.


----------



## Brandy77 (8 January 2015)

Does anyone know where Gavin is based if you want to take your horse to him? and what he charges please?


----------



## stencilface (8 January 2015)

YasandCrystal said:



			Tinsel face never gave an update to say whether she used Gavin on this old thread. The only problem I see with any of the 'fixers' is that you still need to likely change the horses way of going and get them straight and in balance, else all will likely revert to as before. There is always a cause to these problems and often a cumulative effect of a few things.
Many of the brilliant 'horsemen' do not understand about biomechanics and I would never under estimate the importance of this following any corrective treatment and as a general important aspect of riding your horse.
		
Click to expand...


I did take my horse to Gavin on 3-4 occasions in the end, I'm pretty sure there was a difference after the first time, the horse seemed more square behind and his back legs seemed to be more under him rather than strung out.  By the last visit, I didn't really feel there was much of a change so I stopped going.

Brandy77 - He came and did a clinic at my instructors yard so I boxed over to that.  Best way is to ring his secretary and ask, she's very lovely and helpful.  He charges £50 from what I remember, but sometimes can spend 10-15 mins just looking at your horse, touch them once and charge that, and other times he will spend a longer time with them and charge the same - I think its worth giving most things a go though


----------

